# Seiko Skx007 Gaskets



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi

I'm looking for the part numbers for the gaskets in the Seiko SKX007. Cousins doesn't specify what gasket, only the part numbers. Espesially interrested in the crown gasket.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

ketiljo said:


> I'm looking for the part numbers for the gaskets in the Seiko SKX007. Cousins doesn't specify what gasket, only the part numbers. Espesially interrested in the crown gasket.


Gasket part numbers for 7S26-0020 (SKX007):

0C3060B0A - CASE-BACK GASKET

0G345BA11 - ROTATING BEZEL GASKET

86600630 - PLASTIC GASKET FOR GLASS

EZ0140B0A - CROWN & STEM GASKET


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> ketiljo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for the part numbers for the gaskets in the Seiko SKX007.
> ...


Note: Cousins UK have the first two part numbers incorrectly listed as beginning with 'O' (not '0').


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Great, thanks a lot.


----------



## tristany3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all!

I too I am looking for SKX007 case stuff...

What I am going after is the reference number of the bezel click spring, the thing split (can't answer how?) and now ratchets erratically, if at all.

So far, I was unable to find it on cousins website...so any help would be welcome! :help:










(not actual specimen, shamelessly borrowed image from the net)


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You should be able to repair the broken one.

Regs

Bry


----------



## tristany3 (Nov 30, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> You should be able to repair the broken one.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


Well, the thing is split, literally, in two where the spring bends upwards to engage the bezel's ratchet. it is somewhat kept in place thanks to a recess on the case, but not good at all...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

hm, old thread but still.... not had much luck over at the Seiko place, anyone here know? Interested in the parts number for the bezel click spring as per above..

cheers

Howie


----------

